# -

## PuNK

, ..         (     ).  -  ,      .  
  : "   ?       ?"  !        , ,       ( -  ).    ,     ,      ,    -     ?!    " ",         , !.  
       .   : 
1.. 
2. . 
3.. 
4.   (       ) 
5.. 
6.   .  
  : 
1.   . 
2.   Pantin Pro V. 
3. (   ,  ,    9). 
4.   (     ,     ,      ). 
5. . 
6. .  
: 
1. . 
2.. 
3. (Londa Color  ). 
4.    .  
              .      .  
,  : 
 .           .        1/4    ,   .  
    : 
               .     .  
  ,    (  ,    )        .  
 : 
       (    ,        )   .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Tail

,     ,   .      ,     .

----------


## PunkRock Girl

!  .      ,    ,   ,      .       -   !  !

----------


## Tail

!   -

----------


## Green182

2PunkRock Girl -  !!!

----------


## mrRon

.. ))           ))       80,      ,     ))      ,   ,    )        )             ))

----------


## IvetteJones

... ,   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   

> *22.03.2009*

    

> ... ,

  ...    ?    ,      ...

----------


## Karen

> ...    ?    ,      ...

            ?

----------

